# Kde 4.10.1 emerge problem

## tczaude

Witam tym razem problem z innej beczki. Pracując na Overlay qt  kde zuguana ostatnio gd ukazala sie nowa wersja kde mam problemik

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> !!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled
> 
> !!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:
> ...

 

emerge --info

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Portage 2.3.5-r7 (funtoo/1.0/linux-gnu/arch/x86-64bit, gcc-4.6.3, glibc-2.15-r3, 3.7.8-gentoo x86_64)
> 
> =================================================================
> ...

 

Nie wiem o co biega.  P

róbowałem na przemian instalować sip usuwać jakkolwiek bym nie kombinował zawsze zatrzymuje sie w powyższym miejscu.

 jedynym rozwiązanie wydaje się odmaskować wszystkie wersje pythona ale po co mi w systemie python 2.5 ktory ma już ma chyba hard mask zresztą ale tu głowy nie dam.

Nie wiem czy ktoś z forumowiczów jeśli ma jakieś pomysły proszę o podpowiedź

Pozdrawiam

----------

## sherszen

Po co się bawisz overlayami? W drzewku jest przecież ta wersja KDE. Proponuję usunięcie overlayów i instalację ze standardowego drzewa. Opcją jest zamaskowanie całego overleya i odmaskowanie tylko tych pakietów, które chcemy. Zdecydowanie dużo roboty, ale jak chcesz się bawić, to proszę bardzo.

----------

## tczaude

z overlay ciągnę QT-5 bo na razie tylko tam jest.

Stad ta potrzeba.

Na razie usunę overlay z qt i zobaczę co dalej potem go dodam 

Może głupie pytanie to jak zamaskować samego overlay z qt.

Pakiety wtedy będę ręcznie odmaskowywał

----------

## sherszen

Spróbuj tak, tylko upewnij się, że posiadasz odpowiednio nowe portage:

```
 # cat /etc/portage/package.mask 

*/*::wdzierzan

*/*::zugaina

*/*::dauleet

```

Potem tylko to co chcesz wrzucasz do package.unmask, a jak coś wymaga to do .keywords.  :Razz: 

----------

## tczaude

dobrze trochę się nakombinowałem z usuwaniem dodawanie overlay-ów ale wszystko już powoli wraca do normy.

Sherszen dzięki za podpowiedz ja wpisywałem *::qt i tak nie działało 

A takie pytanie z innej beczki czy w pliku package.mask da się implikować inne pliki  ??

----------

## Garrappachc

Myślę, że chodziło Ci o słowo "inkludować". Możesz sobie zrobić katalog /etc/portage/package.mask i tam wrzucać co chcesz.

----------

## tczaude

Dzięki chłopaki w sumie chyba wszystko poprawnie się skoczyło i poprawiłem wiedzę  :Smile: 

Topic do zamkniecia

----------

